# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  معلومات عن الذئب!

## ناجى

حيوان أقوى من الجن سبحان الخلاق العظيم‎
الذئب
الذئب .... من أشرس واجمل الحيوانات
واكثرها دهاء واحكمها صيدا .............
ولكن ...
هل تعلم ان الذئب هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي ياكل الجن
هل تعلم ان الذئب هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي تخشاه الجن
هل تعلم ان الذئب يشم رائحة دم البشر على بعد أميال بالصحراء وأن الانسان اذا اصيب وخرج منه دم في الصحراء يصبح هدفا للذئب لايستطيع الخلاص منه بسهولة

هل تعلم ان الذئب لا يأكل الجيفه مهما كان جوعه

هل تعلم ان الذئب حيوان لا يتهجن ولا يصبح أليفا كباقي الحيوانات المفترسه كالنمور وغيرها
هل تعلم أن الذئب عندما يهجم على قطيع من الغنم أو غيرها من المواشي يختار أفضل الموجود ويظل يبحث بينها حتى يجد الافضل
هل تعلم أن الذئب لديه من الذكاء مايجعله يعرف إن كان راعي الماشية يحمل سلاحا أو لا يحمل وعلى غرار ذلك يقرر الهجوم من عدمه ويعرف إن كان راعي الماشية ذكرا او انثى وعليه يقرر الهجوم من عدمه
هل تعلم أن الذئب كثير الحركة فلا يستقر بمكان معين
هل تعلم أن الذئب عندما يفترس الضحيه يقوم باستخراج الاحشاء أولا أو مايسمى عند الباديه ((بالشواء)) وهي الاعضاء الطريه داخل الجسم مثل الكبد والكليتين والطحال والامعاء فيلتهمها اولا ومن ثم باقي الجسم
هل تعلم أن الذئبه الانثى أكثر شراسة من الذكر وبالذات عندما يوجد لديها صغار
************ ********* ********* ********* **
هل تعلم ان الذئب حيوان اجتماعي من الدرجة الاولى ويعتمد في حياته وصيده وكل شيء على القطيع كمجموعة متكاملة ومقسمة المهااام

هل تعلم أن الذئب اخلص واوفى حيوان لشريكه

هل تعلم أن الذئب في معضم الاحيان يحزن على موت الشريك ويعوي لمدة شهور او سنوات بكاء على فراقه ويكون العواء عواء حزين
************ ********* **
لماذا يخاف الجن من الذئب خاصا؟! فلماذا لا يخاف من الكلاب مثلا..او اي حيوان اخر!!
في الذئب خاصيتان ..
أولا: أنه إذا وقع عينه على جني فإن الذئب لا يحول عنه بصره بل يثبت نظره عليه بشكل تام .. ولو فصل بينهما واد لدار الذئب حوله من جهة ألا يجعل هذا الجني الذي رصده بنظره يغيب عن عينه لحظة واحدة بسبب واد أو شجرة أو عازل بينهما بل يجتنب كل مانع عن الرؤية ... و السر في ذلك أن الأرواح الجنية يقيدها النظر ... فلا تستطيع الانصراف ما دام النظر متعلقا بها .. ويعرف ذلك من اشتغل بالتحضير و تظاهر له الجن فإن الجني لا ينصرف ما دام النظر معلقا به .. و أحيانا يصور لك صورة وهمية بأنه يتحرك من مكانه الى جهة من الغرفة .. فإذا تبعته بنظرك إختفى و انصرف .. واذا ثبتت نظرك على المكان الذي خرج منه فسرعان ما تتلاشى الصورة التي أوهمك بها وتراه في نفس المحل ... اذا النظر يقيدهم ..

ثانيا: الأرواح عموما سواء كانت ملائكة أو جن .. تكون هناك خاصية في موطيء قدمها على الأرض ..
و بالنسبة للجن .. ولو كان متشكلا في صورة انسي بلحم ودم .. و وقع في نفسك أنه جني .. فضع قدمك مكان موضع قدمه على أثر خطوته .. فإنه يتسمر في مكانه و لا يعدوه .. والذئب يطلب ذلك في عدوه وراء الجني ... و الا فالجني أسرع منه بيقين .. الا أنه يسمره في مكانه من هذين الطريقين
وبالنسبه..لاكل الذئب للجن..فهذا هو الموضوع الاهم..
كثير من الناس يعتقدون أن الجن لا يستطيعون التمثل بالذئب ويخافون من رائحته ، وأنه مسلط عليهم فيفترسهم في حالة مواجهتهم..هل هذا صحيح!
دعونا نري ما هو راي العلماء في ذلك :
دعونا نري ما هو راي العلماء في ذلك :
هم يؤيدون واقعه اكل الذئب للجن...وتفسيرهم لذلك..
ان للذئب قدرة خارقة على قهر الجان وان هذه القدرة تتمثل في عينه التي لا تفقد بريقها حتى بعد موته...
فعينه تلك التي لا ترمش حتي اثناء نومه..وراء كل ذلك
هم لا يمتلكون دليلا علي انه يستطيه الذئب اكل الجن مباشره اي ان يكون الجن في حالته الطبيعيه
ويؤكدون علي انه يستطيع اكله اذا كان علي هيئه انسان او حيوان
ماذا عن راي علماء الدين
هذا قول فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين..حفظه الله

""هكذا سمعنا من كثير من الناس ، وذلك ممكن فقد ذكر لي من أثق به أن امرأة كانت مصابة بالمس ، وأن الجني الذي يلابسها كان يخرج أحياناً ويحادثها وهي لا تراه ، ويجلس في حجرها وهي تحس به ، وفي أحد المرات كانت في البرية عند غنمها وفجأة خرج ذئب عابر ، فوثب الجني من حجرها ورأت الذئب يطارده ورأته وقف في مكان ما ، وبعد ذهاب الذئب جاءت إلى موضعه فرأت قطرة من دم ، وبعد ذلك فقدت ذلك الجني ، وتحققت أنه أكله الذئب ، وهناك قصص أخرى ، فلا مانع من أن الله أعطى الذئب قوة الشم لجنس الجن أو قوة النظر ، فيبصرهم وإن كان البشر لا يبصرهم ، فلعلهم بذلك لا يتمثلون بالذئب ويخافون من رائحته ، فليس ذلك ببعيد""
اي انهم يؤيدون ذلك...
هذا ما توصلت اليه خلال بحثي..

إذا تمثل الجن فى صورة غير صورته الحقيقية وتمكن منه أى من الأنس بالأمساك به وقيده فهو يستطيع أن يحبسه فى هذه الصورة إلى الأبد أو يقضى علية حتى وكما ورد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

حينما أمسك بواحد منهم وقال: أنه أوشك أن يقيدة إلى سارية المسجد ليلهوا به صبيان المدينة ولكنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أطلقه حتى لا تصير أمرا ً واجبا ًعلينا كمسلمين بالإمساك بهم أعاذنا الله وإياكم - فإذا كان هذا من قدرة البشر فمابالك لو إلتقى الذئب عدو الجنسين بجنى على غير صورته النارية "

نــصــيحه

اذا وجدت نفسك فاجأة في الغابة .. وهجم عليك ذئب متوحش هناك .. طريقتان للنجاة :

عليك بالجري دائريا ..تسألني لماذا ؟

الذئاب وكما علمت عمودها الفقري مستقيم متصل بالرقبة ولا يسمح لها بالألتفاف إلا بزواية بسيطة جدا

وبالتالي فإن الدوران الدائري يتعب الذئاب ..فيترك فريستها ويذهب بعيد !!!
الطريق الثانية للنجاة ليس فقط من الذئب بل من الأسود أيضا وجميع آكلات اللحوم..
وهي : لاتذهب للغابة من أصله...

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

معلومات غريبة و جديدة ، و لكنها تحتاج الى توثيق ، فهلا أخبرت بمصادرها .و جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> حيوان أقوى من الجن سبحان الخلاق العظيم‎
> الذئب
> الذئب .... من أشرس واجمل الحيوانات
> واكثرها دهاء واحكمها صيدا .............
> ولكن ...


بارك الله فيك أخي
ولكن ..
أن تصف الذئب بالجمال فهذا شأنك !! فالجمال أمر نسبي بين الناس
ولكن ما ذكرته أخي يحتاج إلى دليل خاصة فيما يتعلق بالجن

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

شوية على الرجل يا أبا حاتم ... 
أحسن الليلة تاكل قطط وانت مش دريان ...  :Smile: 
واعمل بنصيحته : ما تروحش الغابة أصلا ... !! ابتسامات

----------


## ناجى

الموضوع منقول من النت 
 وأترك لأهل العلم والخبرة المجال لتوثيق الموضوع

----------


## ابو الفداء المصرى

> معلومات غريبة و جديدة ، و لكنها تحتاج الى توثيق ، فهلا أخبرت بمصادرها .و جزاك الله خيرا .


نعم صدقت  .........بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

وهذه مواضيع تتعلق بالذئب
*هل يصح قول ( براءة الذئب من دم يوسف ) مع أنه لم تحصل المهاجمة ...*

*نداء الرجل بلقب ( الذئب ) هل يُعد مدحا أم ذما ؟*

ما حكم تربية الذئاب

حكم أكل الذئب؟هل ورد فيه حديث صحيح...

----------


## مؤسسة ابن جبرين الخيرية

هذه عبارة عن فتوى وردت في كتاب: "الفتاوى الذهبية في الرقى الشرعية"، وإليكم نص الفتوى
فصل : الجن وعدم مقدرتهم على التمثل بالذئبســـؤال : يعتقد كثير من الناس أن الجن لا يستطيعون التمثل بالذئب ويخافون من رائحته وأنه مسلط عليهم فيفترسهم في حالة مواجهتهم، ولذا يعمد كثير من الناس إلى الحصول على شيء من أثر الذئب كجلده أو نابه أو شعره والاحتفاظ به لإبعاد الجن فهل هذا الاعتقاد صحيح؟ وما حكم من يفعلون هذه الأمور ؟الجواب: هكذا سمعنا من كثير من الناس وذلك ممكن فقد ذكر لي من أثق به أن امرأة كانت مصابة بالمس وأن الجني الذي يلابسها كان يخرج أحيانًا ويحادثها وهي لا تراه ويجلس في حجرها وهي تحس به، ففي إحدى المرات كانت في البرية عند غنمها ففجأة خرج ذئب عابر فوثب الجني من حجرها ورأت الذئب يطارده ورأته وقف في مكان فبعد ذهاب الذئب جاءت إلى موضعه فرأت قطرة من دم، وبعد ذلك فقدت ذلك الجني وتحققت أنه أكله الذئب، وهناك قصص أخرى، فلا مانع من أن الله أعطى الذئب قوة الشم لجنس الجن أو قوة النظر فيبصرهم وإن كان البشر لا يبصرهم فلعلهم بذلك لا يتمثلون بالذئب ويخافون من رائحته فليس ذلك ببعيد، وأما الاحتفاظ بجلد الذئب أو نابه أو شعره واعتقاد أن ذلك ينفر الجن من ذلك المكان فلا أعرف ذلك ولا أظنه صحيحًا وأخاف أن يحمل ذلك عامة الجهلة على الاعتقاد في ذلك الناب ونحوه وأنه يحرس ويحفظ كما يعتقدون في التمائم والحروز، والله أعلم.

----------


## التبريزي

أما الجمال، فالناس أذواق وهو عندي قبيح، 
وأما الذكاء فمشهود له بالذكاء ولذالك يقال: فلان ذيب!!، 
وأما علاقته بالجن فشائع لكن القطع بذلك يحتاج بينة ودليلا،
وأما أنه يختار صيده فصحيح، فإذا ظفر بقطيع من الغنم (كما حدث لأحد اصدقائي) فإنه لا يكتفي بصيد واحد سمين، وإنما يقتل أكثر من واحد حتى لو لم يأكله..

جائزة فيوليا الاولى لصور الحياة البرية 
فازت صورة لذئب يثب على فريسته ليلا بالجائزة الاولى في مسابقة فيوليا المرموقة لصور الحياة البرية، والتقط الصورة خوسيه لويس رودريغيس الذي خطط لها بصبر على مدى عدة سنوات، وامضى المصور وقتا طويلا يراقب الذئاب ويرصد تحركاتها الى ان التقط الصورة الفائزة باستخدام كاميرا عدلها شخصيا لتلتقط الصورة بأمر من جهاز استشعار يعمل بالاشعة تحت الحمراء. 


ذئب تحت ضوء القمر 

وذئب أبيض، وهنا قد يرى البعض فيه لمحات من الجمال 

ذئب وسحاب وقمر

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> الطريق الثانية للنجاة ليس فقط من الذئب بل من الأسود أيضا وجميع آكلات اللحوم..


هناك طريقة أخرى
وهى إشعال النار
فلو معك عود ثقاب ونحوه إذا رأى الذئب الشرر فسيفر
ولذلك يقال أن سكان البادية يتركوننيرانهم المشتعلة ليلاً ولا يطفئونها لتخيف الحيوانات المفترسة
ولا أدرى مدى صحة ذلك

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

والذئب عند البعض رمز للقوة
رد الزعيم الشيشانى شامل باسييف على تساؤل أحد الصحفيين حول الفلسفة التي ينطلق منها الشيشان باعتبارهم الذئب شعارا لهم 

فقال *"إن الذئب عندما يموت لا يصرخ وكذلك الشيشاني، ويظل الذئب يحدق في عدوه حتى وهو يشارف على الموت، كما أن أكثر هجوم الذئاب في الليل وكذلك نحن".*

----------

